# Purchasing a non-lug cut but chambered 45 barrel?



## briarthorn (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres my problem I have a 1911 slide which has the lug area damaged, but not so much that i can't get my local gunsmith to clean it up. The slide has sentimental value it was my fathers who served in the Korean War and died in 1977. Not sure how he ended up with it but I've opted to try to make it into another 45 duel tone stainless frame. My local gunsmith mentioned to me if I could find a barrel with the lugs not yet machined in, that he would cleanup the slide and fit the barrel & bushing for me. I'm interested to know if it is possible to purchase a 45 auto barrel that is chamber but does not have to slide lugs machined into the barrel top yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was going to do that I would check with this out fit here.
http://www.e-gunparts.com/
Then I would check with Bar-Sto Barrel.
http://www.barsto.com/barsto_guns.cfm?ID=XD5

Good luck..:smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Go to Brownells, Clark Barrel part # 181-111-106 $180. or Kart part# 472-020-045 .45 ACP Std Barrel $140. Both have the top lugs rough cut into the barrels. But, they require final fitting by a gunsmith. Either one should give you the results you are looking for.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Barrels*

Old thread, but If anyone needs similar barrels Clark Customs has barrels like that in multiple chamberings.


----------

